# What is the cost of plowing and salting?



## kyfireman2004 (Nov 12, 2007)

Could someone help me with pricing salting and plowing. First I should tell everyone I have never plowed or salted before. My ?'s are how long does it take to plow an open acre say at 3'' and then at 6 then 9. Say using a straight blade (8) and maybe using a v blade. 
What about salting an acre? How much in salt will be used? How long does it take. What is the going rate for salting per ton? How much is bulk salt compared to buying it by the bag? 
I have 3 truckstops I need to bid this week for next winter.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

hard to say how much traffic and trucks r u gonna have to plow around, how many truck, ant manual clearing and how big r your salters?


----------



## kyfireman2004 (Nov 12, 2007)

I more interested in info on the open areas. As far as a spreader I will be using a tailgate or v box.......depending on the info I get off here.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you should call around for salt pricing and go work for someone by the hour, to learn how to plow. You know nothing about plowing and your either going to screw youself or someone else. JMO


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

kyfireman2004;528872 said:


> Could someone help me with pricing salting and plowing. First I should tell everyone I have never plowed or salted before. My ?'s are how long does it take to plow an open acre say at 3'' and then at 6 then 9. Say using a straight blade (8) and maybe using a v blade.
> What about salting an acre? How much in salt will be used? How long does it take. What is the going rate for salting per ton? How much is bulk salt compared to buying it by the bag?
> I have 3 truckstops I need to bid this week for next winter.
> Thanks for any input.


Hey Kyfireman! Not that JD is sounding rude or anything, but to keep yourself on the safe side, I would consider working for another company for a few years until you get the hang of how things work! Theres alot to know about plowing, salting & its techniques! Just read plowsite threads for the rest of the winter, & you'll kearn a few things by starting out with that! :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

how long is it gonna take to clean 3 acers with an 8ft straight blade along long time


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;529083 said:


> how long is it gonna take to clean 3 acers with an 8ft straight blade along long time


An acre an hour, is a good place to start. Sorry if I seemed rude but it's MO. Why don't you go out one night and watch the guy that does it now and time him.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

kyfireman2004;528872 said:


> I should tell everyone I have never plowed or salted before. My ?'s are how long does it take to plow an open acre say at 3'' and then at 6 then 9.
> 30 min total and it takes no longer to plow 9" than it does 3" (i mean heck youre already there)
> 
> What about salting an acre? How much in salt will be used? How long does it take.
> ...


and to answer youre Q' about whitch salter to buy:...i would by nothing but a tailgate spreader for 36 ton per storm, the v-box spreaders arent covered and the salt gets wet and no customer likes haveing wet salt put on thier lot.

O.H. i don't know where youre located but you might ought to consider bidding the mall of america if you want to ever start a second plow location, it would be easy all you have to do is hire sub's and they'll take care of the rest

Sorry if my numbers sound a little off but....i want this guy to get the job to get started in the plowing industry i mean heck we need more guys like him (not affreaid of nothin).

i hope you had as much fun reading this as i did writing it but really take the advice above and be a SUB for a year or two


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

powerjoke;529997 said:


> and to answer youre Q' about whitch salter to buy:...i would by nothing but a tailgate spreader for 36 ton per storm, the v-box spreaders arent covered and the salt gets wet and no customer likes haveing wet salt put on thier lot.
> 
> O.H. i don't know where youre located but you might ought to consider bidding the mall of america if you want to ever start a second plow location, it would be easy all you have to do is hire sub's and they'll take care of the rest
> 
> ...


too funny.
bit harsh. but hilarious.
and where is the mall of america? i want to bid on that. how long do you think it would take to snowblow it with a snowblower?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;530033 said:


> and where is the mall of america? i want to bid on that. how long do you think it would take to snowblow it with a snowblower?


well. that one is a loaded Q' too: and again there are alot of variables like do you plan on useing a


snowpower said:


> a torro ccr. the only blower you'll ever need


 or a 2 stage?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;529997 said:


> and to answer youre Q' about whitch salter to buy:...i would by nothing but a tailgate spreader for 36 ton per storm, the v-box spreaders arent covered and the salt gets wet and no customer likes haveing wet salt put on thier lot.
> 
> O.H. i don't know where youre located but you might ought to consider bidding the mall of america if you want to ever start a second plow location, it would be easy all you have to do is hire sub's and they'll take care of the rest
> 
> ...


ROLMAO......................still laughing.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Open cab skid steers with a bucket work best for this type of lot. Epoke drop spreaders will get your salt down quick. Make sure you dont forget to shovel the snow out from between parked cars.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;531346 said:


> Make sure you dont forget to shovel the snow out from between parked cars.


Why make more work for himself? If he's gonna have a snowblower their, just cram it between the cars.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Here are some numbers!*

Since I have been at this game for a long time I will give you some numbers to work with.Bulk salt should cost around $46-52 PER TON .You should x by 3 and thats your selling price per ton delivered and spread.As for plowing some charge by the hour or push.I charge by the push every 3 inches.It averages out to about $150 per hr.per tk.I hope this helps.
Regards,
Glenn.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Our buddy Superman will tell him how to do it right


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Turf Masters;531773 said:


> Since I have been at this game for a long time I will give you some numbers to work with.Bulk salt should cost around $46-52 PER TON .
> Glenn.


Salt in CT is around $90 per ton.



JD Dave said:


> Why don't you go out one night and watch the guy that does it now and time him.


I like that answer.



Woodland said:


> JohnnyRoyale said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you dont forget to shovel the snow out from between parked cars.
> ...


Then the car owners blame the scratches on the plow guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mchur01;528880 said:


> hard to say how much traffic and trucks r u gonna have to plow around, how many truck, ant manual clearing and how big r your salters?


Is it that difficult to just give the guy a straight answer?

Figure an acre an hour, probably more for a newbe and a lot more for a truck stop.

What's manual cleaning? He's plowing, not doing restrooms.

Since you're in Kentucky, you're probably going to be burning a lot of the snow off with salt, especially in a truck stop, since you're never going to plow the entire place.

As for how much salt, that will depend on conditions and since I'm in a colder climate than you, I'd have a hard time giving a good number on how much.

6" with a straight blade is probably going to be 75-100% more and 9" will be another at least 50% to the 6" time.



Turf Masters;531773 said:


> Since I have been at this game for a long time I will give you some numbers to work with.Bulk salt should cost around $46-52 PER TON .You should x by 3 and thats your selling price per ton delivered and spread.As for plowing some charge by the hour or push.I charge by the push every 3 inches.It averages out to about $150 per hr.per tk.I hope this helps.
> Regards,
> Glenn.


I see someone else replied, but not everybody can get salt at that price, so be careful when telling someone that, you might cause him to lose his butt.

Having said this, JD and PJ are correct, you might want to think seriously about subbing for a year or 2 to get your feet wet before you either lose your butt or ruin you reputation to the point that you lose business.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

> Mark Oomkes;536187 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it that difficult to just give the guy a straight answer?
> ...


My opinion is no time like the present to get your feet wet.... how do you learn or make money by subbing it out?? Take on one job for your first year to "get your feet wet" see how it goes then maybe take on some more work.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

rjfetz1;536195 said:


> My opinion is no time like the present to get your feet wet.... how do you learn or make money by subbing it out?? Take on one job for your first year to "get your feet wet" see how it goes then maybe take on some more work.


when he says be a sub thats what he means. get work from another contracter. he dosent mean get the place then sub it to somebody eles


----------



## TD BOBCAT (Apr 7, 2008)

*General questions regarding Snow clearing in Canada*



JohnnyRoyale;531346 said:


> Open cab skid steers with a bucket work best for this type of lot. Epoke drop spreaders will get your salt down quick. Make sure you dont forget to shovel the snow out from between parked cars.


I am in Alberta and have done snow clearing for 7 yrs now. All my lots are on an as needed basis with a minimum 1.0hr charge. I am now being asked to supply a contract price for the new Walmart Super Store and shopping mall location. The total clearing area would be 22 acres + all the loading dock areas and sidewalks. I have 7yrs history of clearings for my existing customers so calculating the snow clearing is not going to be any problem but the sidwalk clearing and sanding is. I am just wondering how to go about calculating time to do this and the average amount of sand used/acre. I have a retail bulk product store so getting sanding chips in bulk is not a problem as I already supply the local sanding contractor but I would like to know for myself what is the actual used /acre verses what he wants me to know. Understand???

In short I want to make sure I am not leaving anything on the table when I quote this contract as it will be for the season and then if it all works out will roll into the spring summer site maintenance as well. So I don't want to @$#% it up.

Doug


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kyfireman2004;528872 said:


> Could someone help me with pricing salting and plowing. First I should tell everyone I have never plowed or salted before. My ?'s are how long does it take to plow an open acre say at 3'' and then at 6 then 9. Say using a straight blade (8) and maybe using a v blade.
> What about salting an acre? How much in salt will be used? How long does it take. What is the going rate for salting per ton? How much is bulk salt compared to buying it by the bag?
> I have 3 truckstops I need to bid this week for next winter.
> Thanks for any input.


sure,
Hear is the link. it's easy...http://snow.grounds-mag.com/ar/grounds_maintenance_pricing_right/index.htm


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't read all that from snofarmer. I just did, and now my head hurts and I forgot what I started reading by the third "carry the 2" lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's kind of my point

If you don't understand it, maybe your not ready to go out on your own yet.
If you have not plowed much(or at all) or for someone as an employee or a sub-contractor.
If you are so new that you have no idea what to do or charge then in my opinion you are not ready to go out on your own.
Not that it can't be done.
BUT>>> if if you are asking these questions you are way ahead of your self.

I know people don't like to hear this but that's to bad.


First set up your business.
Go and crunch some #'s
Then you will be telling us what you need to charge to make a profit...
Next get a little experience is harder to make a good profit than it looks
but it's not so hard once you learn the ropes.

Good luck


----------

